# Unforgiven - Chaos Raptors



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

With a hint of Nurgle . . . just a hint. :grin:
I started these in 4th edition, when you could give Raptors an ungodly amount of plasma pistols. I then expanded them when they redid the Chaos Codex - added melta guns and flamers. 

Icon Bearer


















Chaos Sorcerer



























Second Icon Bearer


















With Flamer Friends









Asp. Champs. 


















Meltas









I'm so Bad A$$ I've got a shield.


















Everyone! Good Lord... I have 16 of them!?!?!!








:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool. The wings are really well done. Facing all of them in the one army would be a frightening prospect.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Those look so perfectly Nurgle. I might have preferred if the armour looked like it was white or grey then over time had been stained with greens but they are still better than anything I have done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some of the best raptors i have seen,i prefer the wings to the jet packs too very cool


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

GutCheck said:


> With a hint of Nurgle . . . just a hint. :grin:
> Everyone! Good Lord... I have 16 of them!?!?!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats worth a reward if anything, so have some repk:

Cleaver use of Carrionwings as jumppacks, fits the Nurgle theme on them very well! On the whole a good looking bunch of(gamewise sadly not too good) models


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now thats some sweet Raptor action!

I like the wings for those, they look very Nurgle ish with those on them, and have a nice chaos magic vs Science feel to them that way too.

I would love to see the rest of the army.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
I did these as a one off. I didn't want to really plague them out, I just wanted a little Nurgle so they would at least kind of fit in fluff-wise. 

I agree though, probably doing them in a dirty light grey would have worked. I was afraid the black / grey of the feathers would blend with the armor and they would just look like blobs. 

@ Usaal - The rest of the army is in the Gallery, it's _very_ Nurgle. I think you can search under "GutCheck". 

@ Maiden Maniac - I completely agree, sad isn't it? The best icon I could give them (IMO) would be Tzeentch, at least then they'd have a 5+ Iv. I can't tell you the number of times they've been targeted with big pie templates. I hardly field them anymore.  

The Chaos Sorcerer is actually the Lucius the Eternal model; with a power weapon, plasma pistol, daemonic flight and a goatee. :grin:


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the wings. Where are they from?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Wachaza said:


> Love the wings. Where are they from?


If i'm not mistaken they're from the tomb king carrion


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah. Thank.s


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

They are indeed from the Tomb Kings Carrion model. 
It's an easy swap as the carrion model comes in 3 pieces: head, rib cage and wings. Using your handy dandy Dremel tool you grind down the small nub on the back of the Raptor (designed for the jet pack) and then affix the wings. Once they have set use some green stuff to sculpt some fine feathers around the seem between the Raptor and the wings. Done-ski

As the wings are metal the model has some heft to it, which is why I based them on the larger terminator sized bases. I've never had anyone complain. 

No one asked, but I'm going to tell you anyway, mostly because I'm pretty pleased with the way it came out. The skull in the middle of the Icon is from the Battle for Skull Pass set. I found it attached to a piece of "terrain" provided in the set. I liberated it and added some plastic dryad arms to make horns. Viola! Weird daemon skull thing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very well done and a nice paint job as well. Great work!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Those look awesome! Love the rotten wing look. It looks a lot better than the jump packs. Keep up the good works bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The raptors really look great with the tomb king wings. I like the color scheme you used for the wings.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

can i swear?
cos thats FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

they look awesome, did you buy the whole carrion or just the wings? i can see it being quite expencive having to buy the model 16 times, lol +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that you did a great job! The carrion wings are perfect for these guys and the painting is first rate as well. Great detail in your work.k: Well done!:victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

@ SubtleJoe. 
At the time I was constructing these you could bit order the wings. 
Now . . . I'm not so sure.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful Raptors you have there GutCheck! The bases also help set them off, nice work! +Rep


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very well done and an original idea. Some more close ups pics would be great.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very Very Very cool. I love the wings, add a sort of mysticism to them!


----------

